# Seachem products for 5g ,27w lighting, DIY Co2



## pianomav (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi folks, I have a 5g, 27w, DIY CO2 setup and i'd like to add some seachem liquid ferts. Which one would you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You have enough light to use the EI method for dosing, or you could use the PPS method. If you chose to use Seachem liquid fertilizers, use Seachem Nitrogen, potassium, phosphorous, and Flourish. You can also use Seachem Excel in addition to those for a more steady supply of carbon for the plants, and some anti-algae properties. There is no one fertilizer that will provide all of what the plants need.

EDIT: I am assuming that light is resting on the top of the tank and is not a desklamp located a few inches above the tank. Also, I'm assuming it is not a spiral type, screw-in PC bulb with no reflector. If I am wrong, you have low light and can do fine with only weekly dosing, possibly only with Flourish, assuming you have fish to provide additional fertilizer.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

If you decide to use Seachem's line of ferts. Here's a dosing calculator. It's the attached file. You really don't have to purchase Flourish Trace. It's a very weak solution.


----------



## pianomav (Jan 9, 2008)

hoppycalif said:


> You have enough light to use the EI method for dosing, or you could use the PPS method. If you chose to use Seachem liquid fertilizers, use Seachem Nitrogen, potassium, phosphorous, and Flourish. You can also use Seachem Excel in addition to those for a more steady supply of carbon for the plants, and some anti-algae properties. There is no one fertilizer that will provide all of what the plants need.
> 
> EDIT: I am assuming that light is resting on the top of the tank and is not a desklamp located a few inches above the tank. Also, I'm assuming it is not a spiral type, screw-in PC bulb with no reflector. If I am wrong, you have low light and can do fine with only weekly dosing, possibly only with Flourish, assuming you have fish to provide additional fertilizer.


Thanks for the reply. I do have the desktop lamp and it's a coule inches above the tank. It's the one from home depot with 27W 6500K LOA quad tube bulb in it. How much difference would it make if the light wasn't sitting on top of the tank? Would my lamp be adequate for my tank?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I have that same lamp sitting in front of me on my desk! I used it on a 5 gallon tank for a few months and found it gives low light intensity. I kept mine about 3 inches above the water. That light has no reflector at all, so the only light making it into the tank is the direct light from the front half of the bulb.

Back to your original question: Since it is low light you don't need daily fertilizing, nor much fertilizing in general. Excel is good for carbon. And, Flourish for trace elements. The fish may provide the rest that the plants need.


----------



## pianomav (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks hoppycalif. I'll stick with excel and flourish then... Hope this will make the plants happy ;-)


----------

